# Ruptured Bursa



## AfroViz (Jun 26, 2011)

So... Avery pulled up lame last week with inflammation in her right hock (X-Ray attached). It turns out she's got a ruptured bursa that will require surgery. Has anyone else had this issue, or know anyone who has? I'm particularly interested in recovery time, rehab tips, and any long-term athletic implications.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Aspirin or Ibuprofen, if not chronic. Painful for the dog. 

We have many dogs here and this was brought up last year during a conversation. The vet opted for surgery only after anti inflammatory drugs, massages and rest did not work.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ouch!! being a ceramic tiler I've suffered from bursitis myself, "housemaids knee" is it's common name in UK,,never had a ruptured bursa though. I hope Avery makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------

